# I can't see my sent items folder in Outlook 7



## RogerShafer (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't see my sent items folder in Outlook 7. In my Personal Folders it is missing. I try to add a new folder but it says it already exists. I have looked and read and can't find an answer that works.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Check in your folder list, the button for that is the folder looking icon at the bottom of the navigation pane.


----------



## RogerShafer (Nov 29, 2012)

That simply expanded the folders in one touch. I have opened and clicked on most everything that I have access to. This is an advanced or hidden issue. I have been thou 40 different forum suggestions. I don't think it will be that simple. Thanks


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

In outlook 2007 your send items typically don't display in your list of folders, it normally sits up by the few icons at the top of the navigation pane. It's possible to delete it from there, but it still exists...I know I've done it before. I was merely suggesting that you can normally see the file in its alphabetical order by looking at the folder list. If it's not there, then perhaps there's other issues. Try this:
1. Close Outlook.
2. Click the Windows Start button in the lower, left corner of the screen.
3. In the field where your cursor is flashing, type "Outlook.exe /resetnavpane".
4. Start Outlook


----------



## RogerShafer (Nov 29, 2012)

I haven't tried that one djaburg, but that wasn't it.


----------

